# a few more pics of our g/r



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

So far only 2 broken lines


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats the building gonna be used for?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i have set some of those grate drains before, they are heavier than you would think by looking at them........


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Whats the building gonna be used for?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 It is a Hendricks Lexus deaership they just put up a toyota next door last winter and the plumber on that job screwed it up bad. Almost every day one of us has to go and fix a leak on something. Just found out today we also got the Superior Chevy dealership about 2 miles away.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i have set some of those grate drains before, they are heavier than you would think by looking at them........


 Yes they suck cause they are heavy. No square corners to lift. These are on the oil waste line. Inspector made us put 3" running traps on them no c/o. I am not liking that at all. 8 of them set and only 18 more to go.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

MSSP are you in KC or North Carolina? Only ask because we have both Hendrick and Superior dealerships here in Kansas City.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

chuckscott said:


> MSSP are you in KC or North Carolina? Only ask because we have both Hendrick and Superior dealerships here in Kansas City.


 

KC. This is out of off 35 S. and 67th st


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool looking modular drainage system there...like ADS on steroids. 

Do those knock outs really work? What material are they? Heavy truck traffic rated?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's what iv been doin. You only have catch basin??? No trench drain??


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's what iv been doin. You only have catch basin??? No trench drain??


 Are you guys using silicone to connect these with?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No it's a polyurethane caulk. Bad as stuff,, $60 a tube. We got it from the drain manufacture.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Abt drain is the brand. Looks like urs mite be the same


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No it's a polyurethane caulk. Bad as stuff,, $60 a tube. We got it from the drain manufacture.



They seen you coming if you paid anymore than 10 dollars a tube.:yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No it's a polyurethane caulk. Bad as stuff,, $60 a tube. We got it from the drain manufacture.





justme said:


> They seen you coming if you paid anymore than 10 dollars a tube.:yes:


Surely not all polyurethane sealants are created equal. That is a huge difference in cost.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It was spect. That we use the sealant that the 
Manufacture of the drains sells!! I just install it! But I picked it up at supply house and saw the price and have tried to use as little as possible!! I've looked around town and can't find any thing like it to compare the price. But it's way better then silicone for this application


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's the stuff!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure how it comepares to the manufacturers product, but Sonolastic NP1 is hard to beat when it comes to urethane based sealant. Smells like tootsie rolls also which is a plus. Just don't eat the stuff:laughing:.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The two-part Poly Seal is very different from NP1.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

In case of any failure, it may not be the best idea to deviate from the spec'ed manufactor specific sealant


----------

